# No show tip



## Kilowatt68 (Apr 26, 2019)

I saw a guy custom tip me 10 bucks, for going an extra mile and picking up his daughter. It has been over an hour and it isn't showing. Did he cancel that tip or is there sometimes a delay?


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

It could be a glitch...the $10 tip just vanishes. But, if the money is supposed to go to Uber...never a problem. Amazing.


----------



## Kilowatt68 (Apr 26, 2019)

Drivincrazy said:


> It could be a glitch...the $10 tip just vanishes. But, if the money is supposed to go to Uber...never a problem. Amazing.


Ikr! Amazing.



Kilowatt68 said:


> Ikr! Amazing.


It's happened to me twice and one guy I picked up again. He says, I never got charged for the tip. He was cool and had cash so...I know there's something going on with the custom tip.


----------

